# Sober by TOOL - Acoustic



## Mattmc74 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well some of you may know that I have been playing in an acoustic band for some time now, and here is our version of Sober by TOOL. The recording is not the greatest and you can hardley see me off to the right side, but you can see my Taylor so thats all that matters to me!  The singer is a member on here as well (bloodline). Let us know what you all think.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 30, 2009)

I like it and I think I'll learn the song now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2009)

cool cover man!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 30, 2009)

the percussion adds alot. that was cool!


----------



## Ckackley (Jun 30, 2009)

Damned cool !!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jun 30, 2009)

That was awesome! And I really dug the percussion.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks all! We wanted to give the songs some kind of percussion but not use a full drum kit and the congas seem to do the job just fine. I feel it adds a little different sound to all of the songs that we do. I'm glad you all dig it I was really worried the members of the site would not like it.

+1 for all of you!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2009)

I dig it man, Sober is one of my favorite Tool songs!  If I ever do a cover band deal I'll be covering that song for sure.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done man 

I love your hat


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jul 1, 2009)

nice cover!! well done.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks all!



And Patrick - The New York Yankees are the greatest baseball of all time. One day I will refinish an old Jackson and paint the NY symbol on it just like Scott Ian's!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome cover. Great job Matt and yes the Yankees rule.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm also in an acoustic band that covers this song. I'll post a cover of it sometime


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 1, 2009)

telecaster90 said:


> I'm also in an acoustic band that covers this song. I'll post a cover of it sometime



Thanks all.


And that would be cool! I would like to hear it.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 2, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Awesome cover. Great job Matt and yes the Yankees rule.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 2, 2009)

Aside from Tony Iommi, best use of a Taylor ever.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## damigu (Jul 3, 2009)

awesome cover, guys!
the vocals could use a bit of work, but i really like the treatment you gave it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 3, 2009)

That sounded pretty good! Did you by chance get the idea from Staind? 



I think I remember seeing a better video a few years ago, but I'm too lazy to dig around. I think I like your arrangement idea better than the full drum kit and electric bass, though.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Tom! Yeah we got the idea from Staind, but we wanted to do it a little different way than everyone else was doing it. Like play it with acoustics but still have the song rock and not slow it down.


----------



## bloodline (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate how you can see me better in the clip! I wish I was in the dark like you! Lucky turd.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 6, 2009)

bloodline said:


> I hate how you can see me better in the clip! I wish I was in the dark like you! Lucky turd.



Your the front man. Deal with it!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 7, 2009)

Really nice


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Sebastian!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 7, 2009)

This is really good 
I love this song, and your cover is great!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Kyle!


----------

